# A big day



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello folks,

The aquatic leaf litter is pretty cool stuff. Here is a picture of my plants with blooms. Some of the plants have multiple flowers of different ages. The plants are pontederifolia, cordata var zonata, zukalii, and elliptica. 

I thought you might enjoy.

Kind Regards,

Chris


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Great show, Chris!

Today I have elliptica, minima, and pallidinervia flowering... 

BTW, where did you got that Sphagnum sp. growing with your pontederiifolia?


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Kai,

The moss is from a friend who keeps Venus Fly Traps. He says he collected it locally here in Michigan. There are at least 5 species that he gave me in a bunch. There are some other 'club' mosses that have popped up over the last year or so too. My hope is that the mosses will discourage algae and molds.

I have no luck yet with flowering pallidinervia. It seems healthy and there are many leaves but it remains small. 

Kind Regards,

Chris


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Just be patient - pallidinervia is a bit stubborn...


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Kai;

Are you interested in some live sphagnum? I can collect some for you from my folks come the spring thaw.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks, Jim - I have several. I was just wondering where Chris' moss came from since commercially available Sphagnum spp. usually come from raised bogs and don't do well in neutral conditions like Chris' soil...


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really nice, I never got so differents sp flowering!!


----------

